# "Nature awakes" - piano



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

A new piano piece titled "Nature awakes". I have been so busy lately that I had no time to write anything new, but after looking out of the window some days ago, I could not resist. A little piece that describes the effort of a little seed trying to come out of the soil and reaching towards the sun...

https://www.box.net/shared/ytih6c4a4s

André


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Really nice, man! I'm not the most qualified person to evaluate this, as most people around here will tell you, but I could almost visualize a time-lapse of a seed growing into a full fledged plant while listening.

I'm a little bit qualified on the technical side. I would say that a little bit of Reverb would help the silent parts. I'm not sure why, but I found myself wanting those notes to hang just a little longer, but that's probably just me.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I must say, I've been a fan of your work since I first heard it years ago. The sensitivity, the colors you use. You're a force to be reckoned with.

Hopefully things will calm down a bit so you can get back to doing music more.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice, André ... 

I like how simple things can give you inspiration to compose - You definitely have a wonderful gift, and I too have enjoyed listening to all your works.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

A very leisurely awakening.  Lovely piece, with a trace of wistfulness in it in places (I feel). Well done!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

*Nature awakes - update*

Hi!
Here is an update of Nature awakes for piano solo.

The piece feels finished for me. I also made a version of Nature Awakes for piano trio, I am going to start with making a recording now. Only problem is that I don't have good solo cello sample, the jam packs don't have them.

http://www.andrevanharen.com/newmusic.htm

André


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like this Andreas. Very relaxing. Gentle pace, nice silent moments. This is one of those compositions that makes me think of water..after a rain storm. The sun has broken out through the last remaining dark clouds pouring its warmth on the wet leaves of plants. Little droplets roll off a broad leaf.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, Fibonacci. I am glad that you really hear what I am trying to describe. I love to write pieces that describe nature, I made more of these called "Moments". If you like, you can hear all of them on my site here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forpiano.htm

Best wishes,
Andreas


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll listen to those later this evening Andreas. Thanks.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Earthling said:


> A very leisurely awakening.  Lovely piece, with a trace of wistfulness in it in places (I feel). Well done!


Thats the word I was looking for 'wistfulness' - I like the parts where is subdues, like nature wants to sleep again, longing for the peace of winter.


----------

